# San Miguel Toro Cigar Review - Eh...average



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Nothing bad and nothing good. Solid burn, flat flavor, nothing flashy.

Read the full review here: San Miguel Toro Cigar Review - Eh...average


----------

